# Baytril (Enrofloxacin) without prescription



## bdpigeons

Is Baytril most effective for Paratyphoid and I believe Amoxicillin would be the second best. I got Amoxicillin from online but does anybody knows if there is a way I could get baytril? If anybody has extra and willing to sell let me know or if you know how to get without prescription.


----------



## whytwings

I'm not sure what the rules and regulations are in your neck of the woods are , but where I am located only a vet can prescribe baytril . I was able to order my 100 ml only after a phone consultation with an avian vet .


----------



## Jay3

Liquid Baytril
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html


Parastop 100ml....................Norflaxacin
http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_56&products_id=575

Norflaxin
http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_56&products_id=134


----------



## bdpigeons

Thanks Jay..Last week I ordered some things from Global if i knew they about this product I would have ordered it too but I will go ahead and order it. While I was searching I found another site too.
http://www.twincitypoultrysupplies.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2&sort=20a&page=1


----------



## Woodnative

Baytril (I got mine from allbirdproducts) cured the paratyphoid I apparently picked up from a show last fall. Worked very well!


----------

